# How to get rat out of car?



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

A large rat moved into my car about two weeks ago, and so far nothing I've tried as been successful in removing him. 

One day I popped my hood to check the oil, and I noticed some chewed chicos fruit sitting on top of the battery. I didn't think too much about it, I just used a rag to pick it up, and then I threw it away (been repeating the same process everyday for two weeks now). 

Afterwards I got in the car to start it up, and I found that one of the windows wouldn't roll down. I banged on the center console think switch was stuck, and then I heard a skittering sound coming from inside the console. I chased him back inside the engine compartment by banging on dash, and console, but I cannot get him out of the car. I saw him hiding underneath the battery the other day, and I was almost able to stab him with a philips head screwdriver, but I missed him. I feel like Elmer Fudd. 

I tired glue traps, rat traps, poison, and mothballs, but nothing works. Anybody got an idea how I can get this thing out of my car?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Use a large metal rat trap, they sell these local and it looks like this. I've found these the most effective way to catch these guys but the larger the rat the smarter they are, these traps look like this, check the link below. Cost is minimal the smaller traps are 150 pesos or less and the larger ones probably 250 peso's but real effective and a clean way to remove them from the house or car.

http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-rat-trap-cage.html


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

I wouldn't poison it because you'd have a little decaying body stinking up your car if it worked.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I killed one with a slingshot a couple weeks ago out in the yard. I use a Wrist Rocket style slingshot and small(3/16 & 5/16 inch diameter) ball bearings for ammo. Might not work so well in the confines of a vehicle though. I am a fair shot since the slingshot and a meat cleaver is what I use for personal protection. Before you laugh, give it some thought as its very effective with some practice. As to the meat cleaver, it looks formidable to a would-be robber as most have seen butchers at work. 

Fred


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gumby said:


> I wouldn't poison it because you'd have a little decaying body stinking up your car if it worked.


I did try poison, but so far it appears that he turned his nose up at it, and seems to be eating only chicos which he brings into the car from out in the yard. I know that the stink would be bad, but I think that I should be able to find his body before it got too bad (right now I have dash pulled apart looking for him) and once I get the dead rat out I can then use ammonia to clean up the smell. If not, I'll just have a stinky car, for awhile, and no one will ask for ride to the mall.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> I killed one with a slingshot a couple weeks ago out in the yard. I use a Wrist Rocket style slingshot and small(3/16 & 5/16 inch diameter) ball bearings for ammo. Might not work so well in the confines of a vehicle though. I am a fair shot since the slingshot and a meat cleaver is what I use for personal protection. Before you laugh, give it some thought as its very effective with some practice. As to the meat cleaver, it looks formidable to a would-be robber as most have seen butchers at work.
> 
> Fred


This particular rat seems to be pretty smart, and quick. The other day I offered one of our helper boys, (a farm kid from Palawan) 500 Php if he could kill that damned rat for me. The helper was inside my car for about two hours chasing the rat around with a sharpened piece of reinforcing rod, and he couldn't get the darn thing. My eyesights not that good any more even with glasses, so I doubt I'll be able to nail him with a slingshot. (When I was younger I used to shot sit outside with a couple of beers and shoot them with a .22 rifle, but that was 25 years ago.)


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Use a large metal rat trap, they sell these local and it looks like this. I've found these the most effective way to catch these guys but the larger the rat the smarter they are, these traps look like this, check the link below. Cost is minimal the smaller traps are 150 pesos or less and the larger ones probably 250 peso's but real effective and a clean way to remove them from the house or car.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-rat-trap-cage.html


I checked at Handyman, but they don't stock this type. All they have is the small wooden type for mice. Guess I'll try Ace tomorrow.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*9 out of 10 rats agree ,*

Ethylene Glycol antifreeze , if its still used locally ,
has a semi sweet taste , will cause kidney failure .
it has the ability to displace water , so soaking fruit slices in it ?
or a small throw away dish ,,so mr rat may refresh himself ?


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 28, 2014)

let a cat spend the night in the car?


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

First, be vewy vewy quiet to hunt the wat 

Kidding aside, you could use a trap like what mcalley mentioned and bait the rat with meat dipped in peanut butter. They can't resist it.

I have caught Many rats with this method. 

Good luck.

BTW, when catch it make sure it's not a SHE because she might have laid baby wire eaters inside your ride and that would be a disaster


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, I haven't seen any fresh chicos fruit on top of my battery for a couple of days, so I think he must have eaten some of the poison bait I put in the car, and died somewhere out in the yard. I took out the glove box and found where he had made a nest on top of the air conditioner evaporator case, and he had even managed to get a hold our lady helper's sexy underwear to make his bedding (no kidding). For some reason he chewed through the power wire for the passenger side window, and also the wire running from the ignition switch down to the starter solenoid. For all the wire he could have chewed on, why did it have to be that one? Why not chew on the wire for the seat belt alarm or the rear window defogger? 

Anyway I took the car out to have it pressure washed underneath, and also under the hood, and I'm hoping that will destroy the rat's scent. I really don't want to drive a car with a rat running around inside of it, so let's hope that gets rid of him.


----------



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> and he had even managed to get a hold our lady helper's sexy underwear to make his bedding (no kidding)


Must be the pinoy species.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

MR2 said:


> Must be the pinoy species.


Most likely, but at any rate no new chicos under neath my hood this morning, and that's a good sign.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> I killed one with a slingshot a couple weeks ago out in the yard. I use a Wrist Rocket style slingshot and small(3/16 & 5/16 inch diameter) ball bearings for ammo. Might not work so well in the confines of a vehicle though. I am a fair shot since the slingshot and a meat cleaver is what I use for personal protection. Before you laugh, give it some thought as its very effective with some practice. As to the meat cleaver, it looks formidable to a would-be robber as most have seen butchers at work.
> 
> Fred


 This is a shrewd response to not being able to have a legal sidearm as an expat.
And you can't turn it on yourself (80% of all gun owner related shootings in the USA are not intruders, but themselves, by their own hand! Food for thought?)

A slingshot with practice will (assuming your intruder is not armed) likely kill them. For sure they won't hang around for seconds if it does not!

A big 'panga' style kitchen knife and baseball bat are my go-to defence in the LOS. Throwing the bat in a sideways boomerang move works amazingly well too, that's a lot of high velocity metal to dodge! but practice practice! If you miss, it then becomes your problem!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

dhream said:


> This is a shrewd response to not being able to have a legal sidearm as an expat.
> And you can't turn it on yourself (80% of all gun owner related shootings in the USA are not intruders, but themselves, by their own hand! Food for thought?)
> 
> A slingshot with practice will (assuming your intruder is not armed) likely kill them. For sure they won't hang around for seconds if it does not!
> ...


Most people killed by their own weapon are killed because the intruder has disarmed them and used their own weapon on them. Throwing a baseball bat to and intruder is not going to end well.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Most people killed by their own weapon are killed because the intruder has disarmed them and used their own weapon on them. Throwing a baseball bat to and intruder is not going to end well.


Look, you can argue with the numbers all your gun-huggin life, but that won't change the fact your statement is rubbish.
Please do tell me how a disarmed intruder could disarm an armed defender, because that statement in itself, while a total, pulled it out of my back jeans pocket, lie, is paradoxically a good argument AGAINST having a gun for defense! 

You are saying most gun deaths are not suicides, but people presumably, trained in their own firearms use, who are alert, their weapon UN-locked and loaded, now you are saying these defenders are being disarmed, and having their gun used against them, how is this possible? And if so, why bother?

True, throwing a baseball bat will not end well, for you, if you come around, no that's not a threat, that is an invite to put up -and try dodge my throw! You'll be taken down, and you know it! We're talking about a very tight space, in a dwelling, not an open field, if i'm a few feet from you, i am NOT going to miss! (Again, i refer you back to your ridiculous claim that armed defenders are somehow disarmed and their gun used against them). I want those criminals in the SEALS, they must be more awesome than David Carradine!

Thanks for the highly entertaining hollywood post Mr.Willis! :boxing:


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

By the way, in another life, I was a police officer. Part of riot training was a hated exercise called 'the loony' why hated?

Because an instructor would be in a room with a baseball bat, and three officers with riot shields had to disarm him. It was done for real, because it HAD to be done for real, otherwise there was no point, and that instructor would lash out with full force. It sure crystallized the mind!

Think about that, it took three fit young tactically trained and armoured (but disarmed) cops to take down one guy with a bat.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

And to bury the argument right now. Try this: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/09/upshot/gun-deaths-are-mostly-suicides.html?_r=0 which includes anecdotal suicide stats from the UK and Israel.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I used to have pretty strong anti gun feelings myself, until someone tried to kick in the front door of our house on Thanksgiving night a few years ago. In the states a lot of people go out shopping after eating Thanksgiving dinner, (stupidest thing to do on a family holiday when everyone is supposed to at home with one another) so I'm guessing that the would be thieves thought we were out, or that maybe we had just come home with a large haul from shopping mall.

Anyway, it was about 1 AM in the morning when I was woken out a deep sleep by a loud banging sound. At first I didn't know what was going on, and for a second or two I thought that maybe a car had hit my house. 

The banging noise happened again, and I then realized what was happening. I told my wife to call 911, while I went to the front door to take a look. I looked out the peep hole and saw two men standing on my porch. They both had bandannas pulled up over their lower faces. Fortunately I had a solid wood door, with a reinforced frame that the couldn't break through with their feet.

I yelled at them through the door, "Hey, I've got a shotgun, and I'm gonna shoot through the door!" They took off running, across my lawn, and I believe that they ran to another house around the corner from me, but not sure. Actually at that time I didn't have a single gun in my house, not even a shotgun, and if they would have gotten in we would have been completely defenseless!

The first police car arrived approximately seven or eight minutes after we called 911, but the officer did not get out of his car, he simply parked across the street from me and waited. Over the next five minutes two more police cars arrived on scene, and it wasn't until there were three officers that they got of their cars and approached my front door. 

I'm not sure, but I'd say that approximately 15 minutes passed between the time we called to report a break-in in progress, until the time when the police officers knocked on my front door. Anything in the world could have happened to us during the time it took the police to finally arrive on our front step.

Furthermore, once I answered the door the police officers seemed greatly annoyed at having to get out of their cars to talk with me, and one of them became upset when I asked them to make an official report. The first report I received described the incident as "Criminal Mischief" and described the suspects as teens, even though I told the officer the suspects were adult men. Eventually the watch commander forced the officer to update his report.

The above incident taught me that most police officers do not give a flying F about the people they are sworn to protect and serve, and their number one priority is to go home to their own families. If you get killed by a violent criminal, they attitude is simply "Oh well". 

Afterwards I got a nice stainless Smith&Wesson .38. I went with the revolver because at first I was concerned about a semi-automatic pistol jamming on me at a critical moment, and I figured that it would be unlikely that a gun battle would last more than six shots anyway. By that time either the burglar or I would be dead. 

Shortly after I got the .38 I took a firearms safety course and after I became more familiar with guns I picked up a Colt 1911 for the stopping power. 

Fortunately I never had to use my handguns in self defense, but after the lackluster performance on the part of my local police department, I realized that I could not rely on them to provide security for us, so I always kept two loaded handguns in bedroom. 

Yes, that is what it is like living just about anywhere in California these days.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Shottie trumps the revolver unless carried concealed 
The shotgun is the most violent and most versatile weapon available even for civilians.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

galactic said:


> Shottie trumps the revolver unless carried concealed
> The shotgun is the most violent and most versatile weapon available even for civilians.


True, but owning a sawed off shotgun is illegal in my area, and I figured I could swing my revolver around much easier in the close confines of my house, than I could a shot gun with an 18" barrel.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

On the other hand it has now been approximately one week since I've seen any fresh chicos fruit underneath the hood of my car. I think that he must have eaten some of the poison and probably died somewhere else out in the yard.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

LOL ! Maybe the ladies skivvies scared him off, I know in some of my past lives it would have been better for me to back away than get involved and put up with the Penicillin shots that were necessary after those encounters. At least at this point, those are faint memories of a fast, footloose and not very fruitful life of a free & unattached young man. LOL !

Fred


----------

